

Zappos' CEO Tony Hsieh Said To Have Bought 100 Teslas - velodrome
http://www.businessinsider.com/zappos-founder-tony-hsieh-just-bought-100-teslas-2013-3

======
lifeisstillgood
Well, apparently you _do_ need a spare battery or two :-)

